# Pine Ridge Farms....Dan Williams



## oldfordguy (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll second that!


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Dan is also very helpful to non customers.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have been dealing with Dan trying to get my neighbors hive re-queened. I will second what has been said before. Very very good public relations. A+. I expect the same from the soon arriving queen. Hats off to Dan.:thumbsup:


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I give him. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks you all. Your feed back means a lot!!!


----------

